# Dixit



## Alea

Hola, por favor, me podrían decir ¿cuál es el significado de "dixit"?

En el siguiente contexto:

"Según la página juvenil inaugurada hace poco por el diario más viejo del Perú, los jóvenes limeños -encuesta de Apoyo dixit- podrían competir en un torneo de descerebrados satisfechos..."

Muchas gracias por la ayuda,

Margarita.


----------



## vale.b

Hola Alea,
I don't know if you understand english (I understand spanish, but I cannot write it!).
*Dixit* is the 3rd person singular of the past of verb dicere, that can mean both "to say" or "to tell".
In this case it means: it told.
But I wouldn't translate it, because in this contest is used as a variant of "ipse dixit", that is a common saying. It's an accent on the source of the info.
For example if you say: _it's an "ipse dixit"_ you mean _no discussion about this, because he/she/it (a newspaper, e.g.) said this._

It can sound a little bit ironic, it depends on the contest.

I hope this helps.


----------



## Alea

Thank you very much for your answer vale.b, I understand it more-less (más o menos, jiji).

Yes, indeed, the journalist is a bit ironic, too.

Thanks again.

Margarita.


----------



## Alea

Vale.b:

Is it like, ¿"no podía ser de otra manera"?

Margarita.


----------



## vale.b

Not really. Let's say: "no podía ser de otra manera" can be sometimes the implicit meaning of the statement.


----------



## Alea

Uhm, ok.

Thanks,

M.


----------



## Pabela

Si bien hace un tiempito que está este hilo me pareció interesante responder. Dixit se suele usar como "según dice" o "según ha dicho" o "lo ha dicho tal". Se emplea muchas veces luego de un nombre y aquel que lo enuncia suele querer destacar que no son palabras propias lo enunciado, por ejemplo si digo: "dicen que ese film es una verdadera bazofia, Pablo dixit" es que estoy diciendo que según dice Pablo en textuales palabras ese film es una bazofia. A veces da un aire de autoridad y otra de querer "despegarse" de lo que se dijo, según a quién se nombre como "dueño" de lo expresado.
Espero haber ayudado en algo.


----------



## Alea

¡Muchas gracias por tu respuesta Pabela!


----------

